

Show HN: PRISM take that – Old School Steganography (80 chars only) - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/cardreader

======
masswerk
A cheerful way to steganography: Compose and download a punchcard at
[http://masswerk.at/keypunch](http://masswerk.at/keypunch) then mail it to a
friend. Scan this card back to text at "The Virtual Card Reader"
[http://masswerk.at/cardreader](http://masswerk.at/cardreader). Any URL,
e-mail address, or Twitter-user will be detected and presented as a working
link. (Even solves simple arithmetic expressions.)

------
DanBC
This is neat.

I'm always worried when people mention steganography because often they've
just read something about it, and coded up a nice proof of concept toy to play
with, and they put it on a bit of webspace somewhere.

These toy systems often use things like manipulating the LSB in gifs. But
these are trivially easy to detect and are not a safe form of steganography.

I'm a bit surprised we haven't seen more steganography now that many people
have fast Internet connections. Traditionally bandwidth is too limited to cope
with the huge amounts of cover text you need to hide the plain text.

